# modifier 26 & 93010



## adccouch (Jan 21, 2010)

does modifier 26 need to added to 93010?  we bill for drs who read the ekgs and sometimes there is more than one ekg per day per dr or sometimes different drs.

thanks for any help


----------



## dpumford (Jan 21, 2010)

93010 does not take a mod 26.  Our thinking mod76??


----------



## cjmusser (Jan 21, 2010)

Agree that 76 would be the most appropriate modifier for this situation.


----------



## adccouch (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree but I had some people trying to say use mod 26. 

thanks for the help.


----------

